# Fromm and puppy food question



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone. It seems the more I read about food the more confused I'm getting. I have two yorkies and both eat Fromm Four Star- most often Beef Frittata. After speaking to my vet about food for my golden puppy Sadie, she recommended I feed her the same food. I was concerned because of course I've always assumed puppies needed 'puppy' food but after researching the nutritional needs of golden puppies, its seems that the calcium/phosphorus ratio is correct, and the protein as well. The fat seems a bit high from what I've read the recommended 9% but it's in line with other puppy foods. I was pretty happy because it's been great feeding all three dogs the same food and I really like Fromm as a food and as a company. Am I missing anything nutritionally? 

I'm also now concerned after reading the last Fromm thread that said small kibble can contribute to bloat- Fromm is definitely very small kibble. One of my vet's focus is on nutrition and I do trust her and Sadie loves the Fromm but I just want to make 100% sure I'm feeding the best for her. Any thoughts?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

How old is your baby? 2 months?
Personally, I would rather feed the Fromm Gold large breed puppy if you are not doing so already than the regular food. Also split her food into three smaller meals, better for them and better to prevent bloat. You don't want to feed huge amounts at a time. You may also put water in her food, that helps slow eating down, especially if it is small kibble.


----------



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> How old is your baby? 2 months?
> Personally, I would rather feed the Fromm Gold large breed puppy if you are not doing so already than the regular food. Also split her food into three smaller meals, better for them and better to prevent bloat. You don't want to feed huge amounts at a time. You may also put water in her food, that helps slow eating down, especially if it is small kibble.


Thanks for the response. She was 11 weeks yesterday. She is eating three meals a day currently. I added water to her food for the first few weeks but gradually weaned it down. She now gets a bit of water in her food in the morning but I add a spoonful of canned food to her lunch and dinner for the moisture. Why do you prefer the Fromm Gold? When comparing the nutritional analysis it seems pretty similar to the Four Star. Maybe the the kibble is larger?

ETA: I feed her most of her food from her Kong so eating fast isn't a problem.


----------



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

For comparison here is the nutritional analysis of the Four Star http://frommfamily.com/pdf/typical-analysis/four-star-dog-dry-beef-frittata-veg.pdf vs the large breed puppy http://frommfamily.com/pdf/typical-analysis/four-star-dog-dry-beef-frittata-veg.pdf


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My breeder suggested Fromm Gold LB puppy, she switched her pup to it, mine is still on Purina Pro Plan LB puppy. I am thinking about switching.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

I have fed "Fromm Four Star Nutritionals" to both my dogs, from the day they came home, at 14 weeks and 10 weeks of age. My vet agreed with it, and we did not use the LBP formula. Both my Jack Russell and Golden have done very well. I am no expert, but we have had no health issues . My dogs are now 13 months and 4 years old.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have 3 yorkies and 1 golden. The all eat 4 star. If I got a puppy- Any breed they would get the 4 star too. My vets says after 12 weeks- 2 meals per day and ALS for life. He does not believe in puppy or senior diets. Most dogs according to him don't need "special" diets.

My adult golden gets water in his kibble to slow him down. Otherwise he finishes quicker than the yorkies and hovers over them!!!


----------



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

MikaTallulah said:


> I have 3 yorkies and 1 golden. The all eat 4 star. If I got a puppy- Any breed they would get the 4 star too. My vets says after 12 weeks- 2 meals per day and ALS for life. He does not believe in puppy or senior diets. Most dogs according to him don't need "special" diets.
> 
> My adult golden gets water in his kibble to slow him down. Otherwise he finishes quicker than the yorkies and hovers over them!!!


Thanks! My vet thinks as your's does. I do trust my vet but the idea of ALS food is new to me (as is a larger breed puppy) so it's great to hear other experiences.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess you have to use whatever your are comfortable with for your own dogs. Everybody has their preference. 

As far as vets go - the opinions differ from vet to vet - mine for example wants me to use large breed puppy formula as does my breeder. 
I don't think there is a wrong way or right way, really.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We feed 1/2 Fromm large breed puppy and 1/2 Fromm Adult Classic.

He still gets 3 meals a day; it isn't an inconvenience for us so we're keeping it that way for the forseeable future. We're home all day. 

He gets 3 cups, total, per day.


----------

